# Pearl gourami



## Fisher2007 (31 Jan 2020)

So I'm seriously considering getting two or three pearl gouramis for my 220 litre high tech tank but I have cherry shrimp.

I know you read that any fish in theory would eat shrimp and or shrimplets if they can fit them in their mouths but then you see people who are keeping the two together.  With that in mind, who has actually done it and what is your experience? 

Thanks


----------



## Simon Cole (1 Feb 2020)

I keep them together. I haven't noticed any predation. 
I have even seen cherry barbs eat adult shrimp, but my pearls will not touch them even when hungry.
You don't need to worry even if they do eat some. My tanks will happily reach 300 or 400 shrimp - at which point they become a real nuisance.


----------



## Tankless (1 Feb 2020)

Not the same but I kept cherry shrimp with a pair of apistogrammas. The key was to let the cherry shrimp population establish itself in the tank. Make sure the tank has a lot of plants and moss available. The female apisto used to ignore the shrimp and the male would attack if they got too near. I did find that my numbers did decrease however the shrimp were still there and they outlived the apistos.


----------



## Fisher2007 (1 Feb 2020)

Simon Cole said:


> I keep them together. I haven't noticed any predation.
> I have even seen cherry barbs eat adult shrimp, but my pearls will not touch them even when hungry.
> You don't need to worry even if they do eat some. My tanks will happily reach 300 or 400 shrimp - at which point they become a real nuisance.



Thanks.  Are your RCS breeding and do some young survive to adulthood?


----------



## Gill (1 Feb 2020)

Pearl Gourami for their size are very very Docile. 
You will see them testing everything with the ventrals, as if using an aid. And sometimes very comical to watch. 
They don't tend to predate on anything to be honest. And will leave shrimp alone. 
The only time I have seen any aggression, Is when they are sorting out dominance with the Males. 
You do need to give them alot of plants and floating plants if you want them the breed. And sectioning of a part of the tank with floating plants will entice them to that area. 
If you want to see them at their best, get a hareem group with atleast 2 males and 4+ females. That way you will see the Dom Males colours become very vivid, and his chin/breast becomes a lovely dark orange/red.


----------



## Fisher2007 (2 Feb 2020)

Thanks guys. I'm still in two minds about adding them.  I feel the tank needa centre piece fish but I don't want to lose shrimp if I can help it.  Probably trying to achieve something that isn't really that achievable!


----------



## Simon Cole (2 Feb 2020)

Fisher2007 said:


> Thanks.  Are your RCS breeding and do some young survive to adulthood?



I think that all of my tanks have stopped breeding and the populations have maxed out. I always started with an established colony of RCS before adding fish, and the way to do this is to feed boiled broccoli and nettles. The other alternative would be to breed the RCS somewhere else and add them in as adults.


----------



## DeepMetropolis (12 Mar 2020)

Just bought three of them one male 2 females.. The apisto was showing them who is the boss of the tank and now they are hidden in the vegetation not to be seen.
But I must say they are a pretty bunch.. Their mouth doesn't look really big asmy apisto has a very big mouth, he eats only small shrimp if he gets the change but most shrimps are just to fast.. If you have a scape with loads of plants the shrimp will be safe..


----------

